# Beautiful Spalted Beech Cigar Pen



## Karl_99 (Nov 5, 2013)

This cigar pen is wrapped in a piece of spalted beech that I got from Windyridgebowman. It has a lot of black lines and some amazing coloring.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## rdabpenman (Nov 5, 2013)

You did a great looking piece of timber justice with excellent Fit, Form and Finish with a nice choice of components and plating to show off the timber.
Well done.

Les


----------



## ssgmeader (Nov 6, 2013)

Great spalt. was it a stabilized piece or just natural?


----------



## TimR (Nov 6, 2013)

Agreed...beautiful piece. Crisp zone lines...can't beat that!


----------



## Karl_99 (Nov 6, 2013)

ssgmeader said:


> Great spalt. was it a stabilized piece or just natural?


 This was natural, although it is a good candidate for stabilizing. I had to go much slower near the final diameter.


----------



## longbeard (Nov 7, 2013)

Thats a sweet one Karl, nice job


----------



## Karl_99 (Nov 7, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Vern Tator (Nov 8, 2013)

Pretty!!!


----------



## NCWoodArt (Nov 8, 2013)

That is a nice'un for sure.


----------



## DKMD (Nov 8, 2013)

Nice work, Karl!

(FYI... I edited your post and inserted the picture as 'full size' rather than a thumbnail... That's too pretty not to be big!)


----------



## Karl_99 (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

